# Protank 2 Or Protank 3 Or?



## The Golf (13/12/13)

I see most ppl on this forum use or used a Protank 2 why is that? 
Is the Protank 3 not better?
I have an I-clear 30s would like to try a bottom coil? Which should I be going for. Would like the flexibility of a pyrex tank but not a necessity 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/12/13)

been meaning to post something similar to this. i was going to ask what is the standard clearomizer, or at least the most commonly used one. golf, protank 3 isn't that common yet over here and the protank 2 has been here for a bit. a lot of us still have protank 1's. heck i think i have 2 slightly differently sized protank 1's. now i myself like bottom coil tanks, love em to bits. i figure if you're after a bottom coil it's either the protank 3 or the unitank. hmmmm unitank


----------



## Silver (13/12/13)

I have a Protank 2 and protank 2 mini
both are very good, but the mini gives slightly more flavour on some juices. Not much difference though


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (7/1/14)

Is the PT 3 not a Dual Coil? If it is then it will not be compatible with some PV's. Most certainly not with my SVD.


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

y wont it be compatible with pt3?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac (7/1/14)

I would choose neither. Check this out : http://content.spinfuel.com/kangertech-aero-tank-review/

Oh, and Johnny, the pt3 will work perfectly on a SVD.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (10/1/14)

If I go over 3.4v with a 2.5ohm coil, it starts to burn like vaping burning tyre smoke. Had the same prob with my LavaTube. Perhaps its my juice but my wife and 2 pals have the same problem. Cannot go below 2.3ohms.
Strangely, my 1.8ohm dripping coil works but tanks do not.


----------



## The Golf (10/1/14)

It def will work with the SVD, im currently using 2ohm @ 10w. Anything lower than 1.2ohm will not fire on SVD. 3.3v and up. Does not matter if its single or dual coil as long as its not lower than 1.2ohms

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (10/1/14)

Sorry ment to say im using an I Clear 30B

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (10/1/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> If I go over 3.4v with a 2.5ohm coil, it starts to burn like vaping burning tyre smoke. Had the same prob with my LavaTube. Perhaps its my juice but my wife and 2 pals have the same problem. Cannot go below 2.3ohms.
> Strangely, my 1.8ohm dripping coil works but tanks do not.


Thats very strange, i vape with a 1.8ohm coil on a standard 3.7V battery and it wicks and vapes beautifully. Perhaps it is your juice


----------



## Kareem (10/1/14)

Must be the juice or something bcoz I use a big PT2 with a 1.8 ohm coil on a svd and no problems.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/1/14)

It's the juice. Added more PG to it and am now vaping at 4v and can go as high as 5v with no burned taste.


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

The Golf said:


> Sorry ment to say im using an I Clear 30B
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi Golf, where did you get your iClear 30B from! Im desperately looking for two of them, no one has stock yet..


----------



## vaalboy (13/1/14)

Both my wife and I still experience flooding issues with our protanks (1 and 2). Seems more coil related than anything else. Really frustrating though and was thinking of trying a top coil system instead.


----------



## Andre (13/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Both my wife and I still experience flooding issues with our protanks (1 and 2). Seems more coil related than anything else. Really frustrating though and was thinking of trying a top coil system instead.


When I used them, the bigger brother gave me headaches, but never had a problem with the Minis. The Minis are all my wife uses, and they have never leaked, flooded or gurgled.


----------



## Derick (13/1/14)

I've used quite a few protanks (mini and big guy) and never had any flooding - the big guy would gurgle some times if you left it with juice in for a day or two without vaping, but that was about it


----------



## The Golf (13/1/14)

I got mine from CVS, not sure if there is stock. If I were you id try the Kanger Aero tank. It uses the same coils as the Protank 3. Haven't seen 1 bad review yet. CvS may have stock

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/1/14)

Since I used this method, I have had no probs.
When you unscrew it upside down of course, make sure the knurled ring stays on the bat side. If not, tighten it with pliers until it stays on that side.
Pull it off and if the silicone tube comes off the tank side then replace it on the bat side and seat it with your pinkie finger. Fill up and screw back on. You will have no more leaks or gurgles.
The silicone tube will now be upside down and you must keep it that way.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/1/14)

I must add. Bought a PT2 with 20 coils and after 6 weeks, I am still on the same coil. Seems like my coils will outlive me and my tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/1/14)

Thanks for the advice Johnny. Any chance for some pics or clearer instructions as I'm a bit lost on how to follow your instructions?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/1/14)

When you screw it off to refill it, make sure that the knurled ring does not screw off as well. If it does, tighten it until it stays on the bat side. Now remove the silicone tube and turn it around and push it over the center pole of the tank.
It will seat with a "plop" feel. Use the tip of your pinky finger. 
Now the bat side will have a bare "long tube". Now push this "tube" through the silicone tube of the tank and screw it on. Bobs you uncle.


----------



## vaalboy (15/1/14)

Thanks a million Johnny - got it now.

Sorry for the thread hijack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vape9 (16/1/14)

Just ordered a PT2 and Mini PT2. Chose the 2 over the 3 because I can use the same coils for both and from the reviews I've seen it doesn't seem to be that much of an improvement.

I've ditched the analogue addiction and picked up a new one of trying all the things though, lol... so will probably have a PT3, Unitank and Aerotank before I can go through a coil .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf (16/1/14)

You can use the same coil in the Aero as PT3 the parts are interchangeable. Almst completely

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

